# Ignore forum sections (MOD RE-APPLIED)



## Crackle (10 Jul 2010)

Can you do that on this software? I used to have a few sections on the old forum switched off from the new posts search and I'd go in and read them when I wanted instead. This might have it but i can't see it.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> Can you do that on this software? I used to have a few sections on the old forum switched off from the new posts search and I'd go in and read them when I wanted instead. This might have it but i can't see it.


I was looking for that feature too. I want to hide _Racing_ for the duration of the Tour de France because I watch recorded coverage in the evenings and don't trust people to always use the _Spoiler_ convention.


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2010)

Yes it can be done, I just haven't got to it yet ...


----------



## Telemark (10 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Yes it can be done, I just haven't got to it yet ...



Great! Any idea where it can be found when it's ready?

Thanks,

T


----------



## Shaun (11 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> Admin said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it can be done, I just haven't got to it yet ...
> ...



Look in your user settings, under the Forums tab - Block Forums:

http://www.cyclechat...rea=blockforums

Installed it this morning.

Let me know if there are any problems with it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (11 Jul 2010)

Ah, hang on, there may be an issue with this modification.

We're now using a really fast database searching sub-system called Sphinx, and I don't think this currently works with Sphinx.

I'll send a message to the developer and ask if they can tweak it to support Sphinx.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Telemark (11 Jul 2010)

As I just found out, it doesn't work ... 
Thanks for trying Admin!

T


----------



## Shaun (12 Jul 2010)

Hopefully we'll get this working before too long ... I'll keep chasing the developer ...


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2010)

As per announcement, I can't even see the option now, could before?


----------



## Shaun (26 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> As per announcement, I can't even see the option now, could before?



Yes I noticed this too, and suspect that the manual modifications I did have been undone by the latest upgrade.

I'll try to sort it tonight / tomorrow night.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (27 Jul 2010)

Now back up and running ...  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2010)

Thanks Shaun, that works now, wonderful.


----------



## Shaun (27 Jul 2010)

It seems I'm going to need to manually re-configure that each time we upgrade.

Hopefully they'll build it in before too long.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

